# طلب كتاب Aluminum Extrusion Technology



## م.أنس اسكندراني (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم شباب
رجاء حار إذا كان أحد عنده كتاب Aluminum Extrusion Technology فأنا أحتاجه كثيرا
في موضوع بحثي عن تصميم قوالب بثق الألمنيوم على الساخن

استطعت تحميل الفصل الأول من هذا الكتاب وحاولت جاهدا أن أحصل على باقي أجزاءه ولكن للأسف لم أستطع 

لمن يريد، عندي بعض المقالات العلمية التي تخص هذا المجال وبعض الجهد الشخصي

شاكرا تعاونكم وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## اشرف المرافي (16 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو منكم المساعدة فانا اريد خصائص الالمنيوم 1100 وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

*ياجماعة حد يرد علينا 
جزاكم الله خيرا
*​


----------

